# ER Coders Group Newsletter



## Sueedwards (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone.... 

So you should have received the second issue - sorry for it being short - for the ER Coders Group Emergency Room.  

If not - please email me directly sedwards@chsi.org and I will add your name/email to the group list.  

I am trying to attach the newsletter here, but for some reason I cannot.  

thanks, Susan


----------



## marcy (Nov 22, 2015)

Sueedwards said:


> Hi Everyone....
> 
> So you should have received the second issue - sorry for it being short - for the ER Coders Group Emergency Room.
> 
> ...



Hi Sue!

Can you please send me this and previous newsletters for ER Coders Group ER I'm new to this forum.


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com (Feb 22, 2016)

*ER coders group*

Hi, I would like to be included as well.

my email is tdbear612@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## karenparadis@bellsouth.net (Mar 29, 2016)

please include me for newsletter :  karenparadis@bellsouth.net

Thank you.


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Apr 20, 2016)

please add me 

abhishekrane32@yahoo.com


----------



## Waterwitch (May 15, 2016)

I would also like to be added:

slpcpht@gmail.com

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## chelle511 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Professional ER/ED Remote Coders*

Do you have Coders with Professional ED/ER Coding Experience?  I am looking for several part -time coders with remote ED coding experience on the Professional Side.  They must have at least 2 years experience coding on the professional side ED.  They can send their resume to Michelle Cowart at michellec@allaboutcodingllc.com.


----------



## Roxanne1632 (Oct 9, 2016)

*ER Coders Group*

Hi Susan:

I would like to be added to the group. My e-mail is:  stoneyblue@centurylink.net
Is there anyway I can receive any previous newsletters as well - thank you.

Roxanne


----------



## lisagarza29@yahoo.com (May 22, 2017)

*Please add me*

Hi there my name is Elizabeth Garza will you please add me as well? Thank you.

lisagarza29@yahoo.com


----------



## hkillinger62 (Jun 8, 2017)

*ED Group/ED Newsletter*

Hi Susan, 

Could you please add me to the group/newsletter list? E: hannah.killinger62@gmail.com I also would like to request any past issues as well if possible.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Whmsally@aol.com (Jun 22, 2017)

*Please add me to the ER group*

Hi:

I would love to be added.  I need to educate myself on coding trauma patients. If anyone has some cheat sheets I can look at I would be so grateful. 


Thank you, 
Annette Embler 
annetteembler2016@gmail.com


----------



## Ellen Scudder (Jun 24, 2017)

*newsletter please*

Hi sue can you forward the newlsetter to me  at ellengram57@yahoo.com thank you ellen scudder cpc


----------



## msmia (Jun 26, 2017)

Good morning,
can you please add me to the mail listings.
mrsmia73@yahoo.com
thank you. 




Sueedwards said:


> Hi Everyone....
> 
> So you should have received the second issue - sorry for it being short - for the ER Coders Group Emergency Room.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rmann77 (Jul 13, 2017)

Please add me to the ER coder newsletter  recieweatherford@gmail.com


----------



## siddikpharma (Sep 22, 2017)

*fracture care coding guidelines*

please give me a clear note on fracture care coding..


----------



## lycortez1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello, please include me to the newsletter, thank you  

email: linyesco@yahoo.com 


-Linda Y Cortez, CPC


----------



## Shakera.knox@rsfh.com (Sep 28, 2017)

*Added To ED Group*

Could you please add me to the group/newsletter list. Shakeraknox@gmail.com


----------

